# Where to move in Thailand?



## arisperuby

Hi all, after some careful thought, I think I have finally decided on moving to Thailand. Bangkok is too big and expensive for me; I took a look at Chiang Mai, but I think it's also a bit too big for me. I think what I'm looking for is a smaller, quieter city that still has a network of expats that I can connect with. 

I'd like to live up north, but living south near some beaches sounds cool too. I wouldn't mind living in a small town or city, as long as there are some expats living there with whom I can communicate with, because I barely know any Thai right now. My rental price range is 100-200, with an emphasis on price and affordability. I can lease a two bedroom and sublet the other room to save on costs.

Anyone have any ideas for me to get started on my search? Thanks in advance for any help. It's much appreciated.


----------



## sunandsands

Well you can get a decent, small room in Chiang Mai, Pattaya or Bangkok for 100-200. Have you done your research about Khon Khaen, Koh Samui and Hua Hin? I think these places are quite ideal with what you are looking for. I've stayed here for about 2 weeks in Khon Khaen but had to move back to BKK.


----------



## yutthasak

Well, Bangkok is very big. But you still can find a cheap apartment.


----------



## mister fixit

Udon Thani in the north east (Isaan) has a good ex-pat community, is well-connected with transport, is not too big and is close to Vientiane in Laos. Can fly to Bangkok cheaply from there too, or take the train to BKK (which I wouldn't recommend. Bus to BKK is OK, if you go VIP.

Also think of Khon Kaen, which is about halfway between Udon and Bangkok. Or Khorat (Nakhon Ratchasima), which is pretty big and only 3 hours from BKK by bus.

In the south,only 2 hours from BKK is Hua Hin, but it's full of Scandinavians. Further south is Chumpon, where you can get the ferry to Koh Tao, Samui etc.

There's talk of a ferry service between somewhere in the Hua Hin area across the gulf to Pattaya.

Have you actually done any research here - for example have you visited Thailand and the various larger cities and towns? If not, that's most definitely your first step.


----------



## Barnicalebob

When you looked at Chiang Mai you may have missed the fact that there are many expats living in the small towns around Chiang Mai such as San Sai, Doi Saket, Hong Dong, Mae Rim, and many others. All of these areas have a fair amount of expats living in them and you will find you can rent a two bedroom, two bath house in the 5,000 to 7,000 baht price range which should be within your budget. There are also many restaurants and places to shop in these areas, including western restaurants. What's good about this should you need something special, you are only a 15 to 20 minute drive to the center of Chiang Mai.


----------



## roadie7

Good info. I didn't realise there would be expats living around Chiang Mai, not just in the centre.


----------



## Barnicalebob

There are over 18,000 Americans living in Chiang Mai Provence and most of them live outside the City. There are also lots of stores and restaurants outside the City that offer western foods should you start to miss it. I rarely drive into Chiang Mai and then it is mostly to go to a VFW meeting or get my mail from the U.S. Consulate. By the way Chiang Mai is the only city in Thailand outside of Bangkok that has a U.S. Consulate which comes in handy from time to time.


----------



## roadie7

Thanks, but I'm Australian so I hope there are other Ozies there.


----------



## Asian Spirit

roadie7 said:


> Thanks, but I'm Australian so I hope there are other Ozies there.


Just on a guess, I would bet there are an equal number of Australians as Americans there at any given time.
Just like here in the Philippines, there are many people from all over the world.

Try emailing Your Embassy In Thailand. Perhaps they may have a list of expat groups or suggestions. It's worth a try.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Barnicalebob

roadie7 said:


> Thanks, but I'm Australian so I hope there are other Ozies there.


My quote was met for the original poster of this topic who is American. But yes, there are many Australians living around Chiang Mai too. Not sure how many but it is in the thousands for sure, I have three who live in my neighborhood.


----------



## Bangkok Baz

bangkok pattaya or phuket


----------



## dancebert

mister fixit said:


> In the south,only 2 hours from BKK is Hua Hin, but it's full of Scandinavians.


They mostly keep to themselves. One meets far more Brits.


----------



## dancebert

arisperuby said:


> I'd like to live up north,


Ever hear of 'burning season'? The Chiang Mai airport closes a few times a year because smoke reduces visibility below minimums. Air quality index often goes into the 'Hazardous' zone on the Thai AQI scale. Start checking this page in Feburary: PCD : Regional Air Quality Index or look at the historical readings.


----------



## Stymie1

I recently spent some time in Buriram and met a great bunch of ex-pats living a great life very cheaply. 
Access to Bangkok is not too bad and the province also boasts an airport if the occasional drive to Bangkok proves too much. The province is far from a hidden secret with the Thunder Castle football stadium providing a real focus for expat weekend fun.....
I played golf on my last trip - the 4 ball consisted of an American, an Australian and a Dane - all great guys just living the life.......


----------



## Bahn_farang

Why the need for a large group of expats? Sure it's nice to have a small close cohort but with 18 000 US citizens alone in Chiang Mai (let alone other nationalities), it makes you think why bother leaving your own country?

Suggest you are brave pick a city with a pin and go there! but for me Chiang Mai is just another major urban center and as for Bangkok well … no comment


----------



## Asian Spirit

Bahn_farang said:


> Why the need for a large group of expats? Sure it's nice to have a small close cohort but with 18 000 US citizens alone in Chiang Mai (let alone other nationalities), it makes you think why bother leaving your own country?
> 
> Suggest you are brave pick a city with a pin and go there! but for me Chiang Mai is just another major urban center and as for Bangkok well … no comment


Excellent point. Seems pointless to move to a foreign country to only isolate ones self from the country and it's people:confused2:. So very much is lost in life that way.

We have a lot of people that come here to the Philippines to live doing that same thing and missing out on so much of the country that makes it a great place to live beyond the low cost of living.


----------



## dancebert

Bahn_farang said:


> Why the need for a large group of expats? Sure it's nice to have a small close cohort but with 18 000 US citizens alone in Chiang Mai (let alone other nationalities), it makes you think why bother leaving your own country?


Chiang Mai has an estimated population of 200,000, with another 200,000 sprawled around it. Eighteen thousand Yanks is a drop in the bucket. They're easy to find and just as easy to avoid.

As for those wanting more than a 'small close cohort', what's wrong with live and let live?


----------



## roadie7

For me I still have 3 months until I arrive in Thailand then I intend to travel all over and stop wherever it seems interesting to find where suits me. No rush to actually settle. Chiang Mai does have a lot offer for me but who knows. All info helps. Thanks.


----------



## Dasher

*Rental per month?*



Barnicalebob said:


> When you looked at Chiang Mai you may have missed the fact that there are many expats living in the small towns around Chiang Mai such as San Sai, Doi Saket, Hong Dong, Mae Rim, and many others. All of these areas have a fair amount of expats living in them and you will find you can rent a two bedroom, two bath house in the 5,000 to 7,000 baht price range which should be within your budget. There are also many restaurants and places to shop in these areas, including western restaurants. What's good about this should you need something special, you are only a 15 to 20 minute drive to the center of Chiang Mai.


Is this rental of 5000 to 7000 Baht per month ?
What website would you recommend to find local long term rentals? Thanks


----------



## PKey

What about Koh Samui? Or it's very hot climate in Samui for a long stay?


----------

